# Time Capsule ne s'allume plus



## Etienne000 (29 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,


J'ai un gros problème avec mon Time Capsule acheté sur le refurb il y a environ 3-4 ans : Il ne s'allume plus.

J'ai lu que certains modèles avaient des problèmes d'alimentation, est-ce qu'apple le prend en charge ou je peux jeter ce truc à la poubelle ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2012)

Tu peux toujours essayer d'appeler le SAV Apple, mais je ne crois pas qu'Apple ait jamais reconnu le problème d'alimentation des première TimeCapsule (et Airport Express)

Si il n'y a pas de solution pour réparer, tu pourras tout de même extraire le disque dur pour ne aps perdre ta sauvegarde TimeMachine!


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Novembre 2012)

Merci Remy, j'irai faire un tour à l'Apple Store : Peut-être que le cout du changement d'alim sera intéressant... Mais les alim remplacées sont elles dépourvues de ce défaut ? 

Concernant le Disque, pas d'inquiétude, étant donné que je n'utilise plus cette fonction depuis plus d'un an (CCC étant beaucoup plus pratique et rapide en FW800 ).

Bref, il va falloir que je retrouve une borne airport express


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2012)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple remplace l'alim.... soit ils echangent la TimeCapsule soit ils te diront qu'il faut en racheter une.
De toutes façons je pense que dans ton cas il sera plus rapide et moins couteux d'acheter une Airport Express à 99 Eur


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Novembre 2012)

Je pense plutôt prendre l'ancienne, hors de question de mettre 100 dans ce petit boîtier


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bon, je viens aux nouvelles : Je vais changer les condensateurs et le Disque Dur moi même.

Direction Mardi au magasin d'électronique et achat d'un Caviar Green 1To.

Cout de l'opération : 65 tout compris.

@+ !


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2012)

Pense a bien décharger les condos avant de les toucher 
(normalement en faisant un court-circuit entre les deux bornes&#8230; si tu fais ça, ça peut faire des étincelles)
Fait attention a ne pas toucher avec les doigts 

P.S :
http://www.fruitymag.com/la-bonne-s64778.htm


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Décembre 2012)

Pas de soucis : J'ai démonté le Time Capsule et deux condos ont bien gonflé. J'ai quelqu'un qui me les change (J'ai pas fait de soudure depuis la 6ème...), donc cela devrait aller.

C'est quand même décevant qu'Apple mette des composants de qualité médiocre (Autant le disque que les condos) dans des produits considérés comme haut de gamme. D'autant plus que le Seagate est bruyant et vibre.


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Décembre 2012)

La boutique à Montpellier n'a pas des 1500uF 6.3V. Et ceux qui sont "au dessus" sont trop gros.

j'ai regardé chez http://www.alliedelec.com , et ils n'ont pas ce que je recherche non plus.

Si quelqu'un sait en trouver, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## flotow (5 Décembre 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> La boutique à Montpellier n'a pas des 1500uF 6.3V. Et ceux qui sont "au dessus" sont trop gros.
> 
> j'ai regardé chez http://www.alliedelec.com , et ils n'ont pas ce que je recherche non plus.
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait en trouver, n'hésitez pas !


http://fr.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...arch&Ntt=1500uF+6.3V&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Décembre 2012)

Condos trouvés sur eBay ! J'ai rebranché le tout hier, cela fonctionne à merveille


----------



## Carone (26 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis dans le même cas que toi concernant ma time capsule.

Je cherche un moyen de la faire réparer (comme toi, pas de soudure depuis le collège!)

Vers qui t'es tu tourné pour la réparation? 

Et si tu pouvais me donner les références des condos que tu as trouvé!

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Janvier 2013)

Salut, ici pour les premiers :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/2-condensateurs-...Composants&hash=item3f1b6b68d6#ht_1624wt_1137


Ici pour les seconds : 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/5x-Teapo-Elko-47...t=Bauteile&hash=item3f1ee889c6#ht_2269wt_1137

Un ami m'a changé les condos, elle s'est éteinte au bout d'un jour, j'ai rebranché et depuis, aucun souci.


----------



## r3dzz0 (8 Février 2013)

Yep 
J'ai le même soucis Trop triste ...

Pour les références Etienne j'ai bien le condo du premier lien un peu gonflé et la ref sur ebay correspond bien au condo sur la carte par contre l'autre lien pointe vers des condo diffèrent de celui que j'ai.

En effet sur ma carte alim j'ai un 220 microF et 35V et ce lien 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/5x-Teapo-Elko-47...t=Bauteile&hash=item3f1ee889c6#ht_2269wt_1137

pointe vers 470µF / 16V 
C'est compatible ?

Merci pour ton aide ^^


----------



## Rond (29 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter ce sujet parce que ma Time Capsule ne s'allume plus non plus.

Cependant je ne pense pas être dans le même cas de figure que celle des autres (les condos, comment savoir d'ailleurs ?) : elle ne fonctionne plus depuis mon retour de vacance (ma freebox avait grillé avec son freeplug, la foudre surement).

J'ai essayé de changer le cable alim (j'ai pris celui d'un freeplug) mais rien non plus.

J'aimerais donc savoir si d'une il y a quelque chose à faire, et sinon si je pouvais au moins récupérer mes données (si oui comment faire ?).

Voilà, merci d'avance !


----------



## Etienne000 (29 Septembre 2013)

Les condos sont gonflés, c'est visible.

D'ailleurs pour info, la Time Capsule fonctionne toujours parfaitement. 

Pour récupérer tes données, c'est très simple :

Tu démontes le Disque Dur, un 3.5" SATA, et tu achètes un Boîtier ou Dock pour transformer le Disque Dur interne en externe.

Liens pour le démontage : Removing Apple Time Capsule Model A1302 Hard Drive - iFixit

Liens de boîtier ou Dock : 

Quick Disk USB2.0 - Boîtier externe pour disque dur SATA 3.5": Amazon.fr: Informatique

http://www.amazon.fr/ORICO-Stations...380480744&sr=8-3&keywords=dock+disque+dur+3.5



Etienne


----------



## Rond (29 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour la réponse !

Ah tu le sais direct comme ça ?  On voit l'expert ^^

Pour changer les condos faut tater du fer à souder c'est ça ? En bricolage je me démerde vite fait (genre j'ai changé l'écran tactile de mon iPhone 5) mais mes coours de soudure remontent à loin !

Ah oui en fait pour le disque dur c'est super simple, le plus dur reste de décoller la base plastique en faisant fondre l'adhésif avec le sèche cheveux... Moi qui cherchais des vices apparentes !


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2013)

Rond a dit:


> ....Moi qui cherchais des vices apparentes !


 

Tu devrais plutôt chercher des vices cachés, si tu veux obtenir une réparation hors garantie! 

cela dit, si ton installation électrique a pris un coup de foudre, je crains que ce ne soit plus sérieux que des simples condensateurs chimiques à changer...

Même le disque dur risque d'être irrécupérable!


----------



## Rond (30 Septembre 2013)

Merci d'avoir souligné ma faute d'inattention 

Je verrai bien à l'ouverture, pour l'instant je suis à la recherche d'un sèche cheveux !


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Octobre 2013)

Achète en un, c'est pas pour ce que ça coute... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h24 ----------




Rond a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse !
> 
> Ah tu le sais direct comme ça ?  On voit l'expert ^^
> 
> ...








C'est visible un condensateur qui gonfle, je ne suis certainement pas un expert en électricité. D'ailleurs, c'est un ami qui a fait les soudures, plus doué que moi ! 

A mon avis, essaie d'ouvrir ton Time Capsule, récupère le Disque Dur et vois s'il est en marche. Par la même occasion, regarde si les condos sont gonflés. 


PS : Je ne possède plus cette Time Capsule, j'ai un modèle 3rd gen, avec HDD 2.5" 1To


----------

